# Pondering About Moving to Germany for M.Engg - Please share your view



## CranKpin

Hello Everyone,

I am a recent graduate of Mechanical Engineering from Bangladesh. I have graduated from the top ranked university of the country with an average CGPA. I have worked part-time during my studies for 1.5 years as an Engineering Intern Manager at a local engineering firm founded by an US expat. After graduating I have joined British American Tobacco Bangladesh in an entry level management job, which pays an above average salary by our country standards.

My future here in the country is heading to a right direction, but I want to migrate to Germany as I believe I will get better job opportunities which will interest me more from a technical point of view. I want to pursue a career in mechatronics sector which is not an available option in our country. I also have interest in mechanical design and development. The allure of a better living standard is also a factor worth mentioning here.

Now, I want to do an M.Engg from preferably a well known German FH (English Course) and want to get as technically sound as possible during studies. I do not want to pursue an MSc or a Phd program.

I barely know German and I am preparing to learn at least some before I start applying to universities. I have a good command on my English though, have a TOEFL score of 112.

I also am getting married late this year and want to take my to-be wife with me.


My humble request from you, please give me some feedback about my plan and please let me what to do.....

Will Moving to Germany leaving a good paying job be a reasonable risk?
Will an M.Engg provide better technical job ipportunities than MSc?
Will doing M.Engg in Full English hamper job prospects?
How much German do I need to learn to secure and sustain a good enough job in the German job Market?
Will taking my wife with me put extra strains on us? Will the strain be tolerable initially by doing part-time job alongside studies?


Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Guest

CranKpin said:


> Will Moving to Germany leaving a good paying job be a reasonable risk?
> Will an M.Engg provide better technical job ipportunities than MSc?
> Will doing M.Engg in Full English hamper job prospects?
> How much German do I need to learn to secure and sustain a good enough job in the German job Market?
> Will taking my wife with me put extra strains on us? Will the strain be tolerable initially by doing part-time job alongside studies?
> 
> !


Hello CranKpin,

I might answer some of your questions, but not the first, because only you can answer that.

In Germany we have just changed from "Diplom" to "Bachelor" and "Master", so there are still many problems. E.g. an engineer is called M.Eng. at one university and M.Sc. at the other, although they have studied the same. Thus the job opportunities are qual.

You will need to learn German to hamper your job prospects, because only big companies are prepared to work with employees who can't speek German. You might learn it faster, when you choose German university courses.

I also can't answer your last question, because only you and your wife can answer that.

I hope, this will help you a little bit.

Good luck!


----------



## ALKB

CranKpin said:


> Will taking my wife with me put extra strains on us? Will the strain be tolerable initially by doing part-time job alongside studies?


While it is not impossible, it is rather unusual for a student to bring dependents. 

Your wife will not have an automatic right to work in Germany and in order to get a visa for her you will need to show enough finances to maintain both yourself and her for the duration of your course.

While you might be able to stay in a shared student flat, this might be more difficult as a couple. Renting a whole flat will be more expensive than renting a room.

A part time job helps to ease the financial strain, of course, but it will also leave less time to study and to spend with your wife.


----------



## ines2013

CranKpin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a recent graduate of Mechanical Engineering from Bangladesh. I have graduated from the top ranked university of the country with an average CGPA. I have worked part-time during my studies for 1.5 years as an Engineering Intern Manager at a local engineering firm founded by an US expat. After graduating I have joined British American Tobacco Bangladesh in an entry level management job, which pays an above average salary by our country standards.


Hello CranKpin,

I understand that you now have a B.S. in Mechanical Engineering. To my knowledge most B.A. and B.S. university degrees in Bangladesh are two-year degrees. This might pose some trouble if you want to pursue a MSc or MEngg in Germany as they require you to have at least a three-year degree to enter into a Master programm. Following the information from the Anabin databank which compares educational degrees you might only be admitted to do a BS at a German university or FH. 
If your case is different and you have studied at least a three-year degree I would advise you to contact the DAAD (German Academic Exchange Service) and aks them if they can help with your case. 

The good news is that you may still be able to live in Germany if you can land a job with a german company that pays really well.
As Germany is looking for educated people in the areas of Engineering, IT and Medical Sciences it offers special visa programs to these professionals. 
In your case you might be interested in the german blue card. (Just google it - there are tons of information.) Essentially it means:

"Applicants must have a degree from an accredited University or at least 5 years experience in a related profession and an employment contract from a German company about 44.800,- € which is reduced to 35.000,- € for scientists, IT-Experts, Engineers and medical Doctors." (www[dot]bluecard-germany[dot]com) 

The best idea is to send an email to the local german embassy in Dhaka and ask them if you fit into this category - if they say yes - go job-hunting!


----------

